# Matlab



## Markusss (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo 

ich muss ein matlab prog. schreiben welches das bild von (-4+4i) und (4-4i) -> aufgespanntes rechteck, ausgibt. das hab ich einfach mit 2 matrizen gelöst und geplottet. aber nun muss ich alle elemente des rechtecks für die gilt 

betrag von (2*konj(z)+i)>3 
und Imag(z)>1 

mit einer genauigkeit von 0.1 rot plotten, und mein komplement blau. 

weiß jemand wie man dieses problem angehtdie berechnung bereitet mir besonders probleme. ich bin für jede hilfe dankbar.

mfg


----------

